# Your opinion on Burr Brown OPAMP 2227 Amp Chip



## Albinoni

I'm down the track planning to buy a Altoids headphone amp from Bioscience Geek from Ebay, been reading alot on his amp and the hard work he's put into buildng these.

 I know as standard he uses to 2227 chip and very highly reccomends this AMP chip from Burr Brown.

 How do you find this amp chip and would you say its one of the best sounding amp chips around?


----------



## qusp

no its not one of the best op-amps around; its good value and is quite acceptable, but absolutely not one of the best around. perfectly OK for a CMOY though I guess. one of the best around is the OPA627 or AD-825 with the AD744 being my favorite. all of these are too pricey to put in a CMOY though, except maybe the AD-825 which isnt as rare or sought after as the OPA627

 all that being said, the BSG CMOYS are great little CMOYs cant go wrong with them, well made and he dopes use better parts than some. but there are some guys on the forum you could contact about a really nice CMOY; try SpudHarris sent him a PM the CMOY he posted in the gallery the other day is one of the slickest built DIY amps I think ive ever seen. check the posts in the portable rigs gallery from a couple of days ago; may have even been yesterday.

 actually here it is ttp://www.head-fi.org/forums/f15/pictures-your-portable-rig-part-xiii-371737/index127.html check his posts on this page. said he had some boards left, you could probably PM him and organize something. he's not a pro builder, but he's very very pro; they are very clean and he knows what good components are. you may be able to choose an op-amp with him I dont know


----------



## a19als

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_no its not one of the best op-amps around; its good value and is quite acceptable, but absolutely not one of the best around. perfectly OK for a CMOY though I guess. one of the best around is the OPA627 or AD-825 with the AD744 being my favorite. all of these are too pricey to put in a CMOY though, except maybe the AD-825 which isnt as rare or sought after as the OPA627_

 

*you right! i think the best op-amp is OPA128 in market! but very expensive!*


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *a19als* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*you right! i think the best op-amp is OPA128 in market! but very expensive!*_

 

whats the power consumption like on the OPA128?? I should have actually put the AD744 first in my list, because even though its not as well known as the OPA627; IMO its far superior. dont know if ive heard the OPA128, any amps I may have heard that use it??


----------



## a19als

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_whats the power consumption like on the OPA128?? I should have actually put the AD744 first in my list, because even though its not as well known as the OPA627; IMO its far superior. dont know if ive heard the OPA128, any amps I may have heard that use it??_

 

OPA128 also made from burr-brown, but it was discontinued, you can find it used or nos. hard to find OP-AMP in market! top model is *OPA128*SM same as *OPA627*SM.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 check the link:OPA128SM (Burr-Brown) - Difet Electrometer-Grade OPERATIONAL AMPLIFIER, Operational Amplifiers


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *a19als* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OPA128 also made from burr-brown, but it was discontinued, you can find it used or nos. hard to find OP-AMP in market! top model is *OPA128*SM same as *OPA627*SM.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 check the link:OPA128SM (Burr-Brown) - Difet Electrometer-Grade OPERATIONAL AMPLIFIER, Operational Amplifiers_

 

yeah I figured it was Burr Brown with that naming convention and all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just hadnt heard it before., i'll see if I can find some to try out.


----------



## a19als

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yeah I figured it was Burr Brown with that naming convention and all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just hadnt heard it before., i'll see if I can find some to try out._

 

let me know if you get it(where)! i saw it before they supply new one at 80$, but you need a pair....! good luck!!


----------



## Albinoni

Are there any amps out there like brand name amps that use the 2227 chip?


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_no its not one of the best op-amps around; its good value and is quite acceptable, but absolutely not one of the best around. perfectly OK for a CMOY though I guess. one of the best around is the OPA627 or AD-825 with the AD744 being my favorite. all of these are too pricey to put in a CMOY though, except maybe the AD-825 which isnt as rare or sought after as the OPA627

 all that being said, the BSG CMOYS are great little CMOYs cant go wrong with them, well made and he dopes use better parts than some. but there are some guys on the forum you could contact about a really nice CMOY; try SpudHarris sent him a PM the CMOY he posted in the gallery the other day is one of the slickest built DIY amps I think ive ever seen. check the posts in the portable rigs gallery from a couple of days ago; may have even been yesterday.

 actually here it is ttp://www.head-fi.org/forums/f15/pictures-your-portable-rig-part-xiii-371737/index127.html check his posts on this page. said he had some boards left, you could probably PM him and organize something. he's not a pro builder, but he's very very pro; they are very clean and he knows what good components are. you may be able to choose an op-amp with him I dont know_

 

Ahhhhh, you say the nicest things, thank you sir!

 Problem with the better opamps like the 627 or 637, and a lot of the Analogue Devices chips is they can be unstable in a Cmoy circuit unless decoupling caps are used of course and not many Cmoy builders (with the exception of John Seaber) at JDS Labs bother with this level of detail. 

 This is one I have up on e-bay at present its not decoupled though so amp rolling is limited, but stangely enough it also has a 2227 in it.


----------



## majkel

Let's get it straight - the OPA2227 is terrible wherever you use it. Dull, dark, slow, boring, with poor resolution. The best dual op-amps I know are LME49720, LME49860 (a bit warmer), LME49725 (again something towards warmness). If you like "vintage", the OPA2111 is quite good sounding and still under production. I prefer it to a pair of OPA627 even from BP series. Best single op-amps I know are OPA211ID and AD797BRZ. Both outperform OPA627. There was a direct comparison between the AD and the OPA by one user, as well as you can read the review from my signature. 

 Looking for ultra-expensive vintage hardcore? Buy a pair of OP27E!


----------



## Brighten

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SpudHarris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ahhhhh, you say the nicest things, thank you sir!

 Problem with the better opamps like the 627 or 637, and a lot of the Analogue Devices chips is they can be unstable in a Cmoy circuit unless decoupling caps are used of course and not many Cmoy builders (with the exception of John Seaber) at JDS Labs bother with this level of detail. 

 This is one I have up on e-bay at present its not decoupled though so amp rolling is limited, but stangely enough it also has a 2227 in it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












_

 

That Altoids amp kicks ass.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *majkel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Let's get it straight - the OPA2227 is terrible wherever you use it. Dull, dark, slow, boring, with poor resolution. The best dual op-amps I know are LME49720, LME49860 (a bit warmer), LME49725 (again something towards warmness). If you like "vintage", the OPA2111 is quite good sounding and still under production. I prefer it to a pair of OPA627 even from BP series. Best single op-amps I know are OPA211ID and AD797BRZ. Both outperform OPA627. There was a direct comparison between the AD and the OPA by one user, as well as you can read the review from my signature. 

 Looking for ultra-expensive vintage hardcore? Buy a pair of OP27E! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

you do know we are talking about budget amps here dont you?? I know you have a penchant for the extravagant; just as I do, but 'horses for courses'


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SpudHarris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ahhhhh, you say the nicest things, thank you sir!

 Problem with the better opamps like the 627 or 637, and a lot of the Analogue Devices chips is they can be unstable in a Cmoy circuit unless decoupling caps are used of course and not many Cmoy builders (with the exception of John Seaber) at JDS Labs bother with this level of detail. 

 This is one I have up on e-bay at present its not decoupled though so amp rolling is limited, but stangely enough it also has a 2227 in it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [IG]http://i592.photobucket.com/albums/tt7/SpudHarris_photos/P1000760.jpg[/IMG]

 [MG]http://i592.photobucket.com/albums/tt7/SpudHarris_photos/P1000762.jpg[/IMG]_

 

no problem; I meant every word, well.. almost every word 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really should qualify my statement so I dont look like i'm saying the CMOY is the be all and end all; the best small DIY amps I have ever seen. def the best looking CMOY that vishay version


----------



## SpudHarris

Hehe, no worries I know where you are coming from.....

 All DIY'ers will have at some point made a Cmoy or varient, it's where most of us start. For me it was the starting point of a very slippery and expensive slope.

 The ''Best'' Cmoy by far is from a guy advertising Cmoys on e-bay at present (Neco Sound Labs) The sound quality is not that of a Cmoy, it has depth, resolution and a fullness associted with far more expensive amps. They are absolutely stunning. I bought one recently and I was so impressed by the sound it's turned out to be my every day portable. I changed the Opamp as it came with an OPA2134 which aren't the nicest Opamp, they cost about £.50p and sound like every penny LOL!

 The resolution of this amp is astonishing and wipes the floor with my Mini3 and my C&C XO. This guy has a little gem of a design which is a varient on the Cmoy. I have tried loads of Opamps including a Brown Dog with two 627AU's and it's stable with all. The 627's were out of my XO so I've had to order another two to replace them. 

 Here's a link to his latest offering which is another varient. Mine is a 9v rechargable. I do intend to take some nice shots for the Portable Rig thread and I'll put a bit of blurb in with it.

Desktop headphone amplifier - cmoy configuration on eBay, also Other Amplifiers, Amplifiers, Home Audio Hi Fi, Consumer Electronics (end time 11-Mar-09 20:55:26 GMT)


----------



## qusp

wow they do look nice, i'd be interested to find where he got those cases; they dont look like any hammond i've seen. always on the lookout for cool small enclosures for docks etc. too small for my gamma1 i'm just about done with. it wont be looking too much like a gamma1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all connections are panel mounted and airwired, so I can use nice RCA jacks, etc. and still tossing up whether to use some VCAP's I have spare, or some mundorf supreme silver. I want to see if I can give the D10 a run for its money (dac section) we'll see, might end up selling my VCAP DIYMOD rig, too much money to have tied up in a rig if I end up using the iriver->gamma1->lisa most of the time. but i'm fond of it, so hmmm.

 too right about the slippery slope man;; insane!! somebody greased it for me i'm sure


----------



## SpudHarris

Looking at your signature you are on teflon slope with vasaline on ya boots


----------



## majkel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you do know we are talking about budget amps here dont you?? I know you have a penchant for the extravagant; just as I do, but 'horses for courses'_

 

Did I start the OPA128 sub-thread? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you do some search, I've always recommended TLE2072/TLE2082 for Cmoy's. Cheap and hell decent for this purpose. For hi-fi they suck, for budget-fi they shine. Try and enjoy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There are single versions as well - TLE2071, TLE2081.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SpudHarris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looking at your signature you are on teflon slope with vasaline on ya boots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

indeed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if I do sell the dock i'll be stealing the teflon VCAPs out of it and substituting some other high grade bypass maybe. or I could just buy some more TFTF or some nice SGIO mundorf but they are pretty huge in the values I would need. hesitant to get rid of the TFTF becauise they are so nicely burned in, I guess i'll see when I get this rig up and going. still a little work to do yet. then I have to make some custom IC's to install it into my pelican case. it really never ends. ES3X next


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *majkel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did I start the OPA128 sub-thread? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you do some search, I've always recommended TLE2072/TLE2082 for Cmoy's. Cheap and hell decent for this purpose. For hi-fi they suck, for budget-fi they shine. Try and enjoy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There are single versions as well - TLE2071, TLE2081._

 

hehe OK alright; I wasnt having a go at you, I must admit I only really paid attention to the last part of your post where you started getting carried away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didnt even look everything up and guess I just lumped it all in together. i'll check'em out, but I cant say I actually have a need for budget op-amps, but will keep in mind for someone else. cheers for the tip. dont actually have heaps of experience rolling op-amps, only know what gear I like and what op-amps are involved in the build.


----------



## tk3

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SpudHarris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
Desktop headphone amplifier - cmoy configuration on eBay, also Other Amplifiers, Amplifiers, Home Audio Hi Fi, Consumer Electronics (end time 11-Mar-09 20:55:26 GMT)_

 

That looks like the same case as Rudistor uses on their portable.


----------



## Earwax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *majkel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did I start the OPA128 sub-thread? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you do some search, I've always recommended TLE2072/TLE2082 for Cmoy's. Cheap and hell decent for this purpose. For hi-fi they suck, for budget-fi they shine. Try and enjoy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There are single versions as well - TLE2071, TLE2081._

 

Yes, those are very good for budget-fi cmoys. They also have very low current draw for excellent battery life. 

 IMO, the best cmoy opamp is the OPA2107, very similar sound signature to the OPA627 with out needing such high voltage as the 627. It really takes 2x 9V to run the OPA627 decently. The 2107 does fine on one 9V. Unfortunately, they seem to be hard to find these days. 

 I am not impressed with 2227 at all.


----------



## Albinoni

Ok so what really is wrong with the 2227 and why do alot here dont like it, I've read that its probably one of the best amps out there on the market for CMOS but thing is I really havent heard one as yet so I cant judge.

 Also I know there is a 2228 if I'm correct and how does this sound.

 I dont want to buy a headphone amp down the track from Ebay, get it here in Australia than realise I dont like it because the US or UK is far from Australia and not next door.


----------



## majkel

The OPA22228 is much better, and both are bipolar, not CMOS.


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Albinoni* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok so what really is wrong with the 2227 and why do alot here dont like it, I've read that its probably one of the best amps out there on the market for CMOS but thing is I really havent heard one as yet so I cant judge.

 Also I know there is a 2228 if I'm correct and how does this sound.

 I dont want to buy a headphone amp down the track from Ebay, get it here in Australia than realise I dont like it because the US or UK is far from Australia and not next door._

 

Can I make the assumption that as you are considering a Cmoy and not something a little more expensive that this is your initial venture into the headphone amp world?

 If the above is true? I believe that a 2227 will probably sound ok to the untrained not critical ear. I started with a Cmoy with a 2227 and thought it was the dogs do dahs until I learned of Amp Rolling and different architectures. If you jump straight into the high end stuff you don't have anything to compare it with.

 Remember ''Even Dwarves Start Small'' (Younger Brother - Flock of Bleeps)


----------

